# Kontextmenü und Syntax highlighting erweitern



## Blähbauch (2. Sep 2010)

Hallo @ll,

ich recherchiere momentan die Erweiterbarkeit von Netbeans bzw. Eclipse. Ist es möglich, eigene Tags einzupflegen und diese mit Syntax highlighting zu versehen? Ist es auch möglich, das Kontextmenü um weitere Einträge zu erweitern? WO geht dies besser? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gesammelt?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus,

Blähbauch


----------



## Wildcard (3. Sep 2010)

Was meinst du mit Tags? Kontextmenü kann man bei Eclipse natürlich erweitern und bei Netbeans mit Sicherheit. Beides sind modulare Platformen, also extrem erweiterbar, Eclipse hat hier allerdings die Nase vorn (alleine schon wenn man die Menge von Eclipse Plugins und Eclipse basierter Produkte Netbeans gegenüberstellt).


----------



## Blähbauch (3. Sep 2010)

Danke schon mal. Das beantwortet ja schon mal einen Teil meiner Frage.

Mit Tags meine ich, dass in unserer Firma eine eigene Scriptsprache genutzt wird (bislang mit einem eigens entwickelten Editor). Dazu würde ich gerne auch das Syntax highlighting und die Autovervollständigung erweitern. Ist das möglich?


----------



## Blähbauch (3. Sep 2010)

Ich habe mir mal das PlugIn von Aptana für HTML, CSS und Javascript angeschaut. Es ist recht simpel aufgebaut, bietet aber im Grunde alle notwendigen Funktionen. Da ich allerdings zum ersten mal mit Eclipse arbeite, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob man dieses PlugIn nicht doch erweitern kann oder ein weiteres programmieren kann, das dieses erweitert. Zum Beispiel zum einfügen weiterer JavaScript Statements mit einem Buttonclick?!

Natürlich gilt die Frage meines vorigen Posts immer noch.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Sep 2010)

Wie erweiterbar ein Plugin ist hängt vom Plugin selbst ab, da muss man sich den Einzelfall anschauen.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber extrem einfach komplette Editoren mit Syntax Highlighting, Autocompletion, Outline, validierung, Quickfixes usw. für Eclipse zu erstellen. Das funktioniert sogar komplett ohne eigenen Code nur auf basis einer aufbereiteten Grammatik der Sprache.
Xtext


----------

